# ατέλεστη δικαιοπραξία



## oliver_twisted (Feb 28, 2012)

Σε επιμέλεια συνάντησα τον όρο *ατέλεστη δικαιοπραξία*

Ατελής δικαιοπραξία http://dimitriosmoridis.wordpress.com/5ο-μαθημα/

_Είναι η δικαιοπραξία εκείνη που δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ως υπόσταση και είναι αβέβαιο αν θα ολοκληρωθεί ή έχει μεν ολοκληρωθεί ως υπόσταση, αλλά δεν έχει αρχίσει να ενεργεί και είναι αβέβαιο αν θα ενεργήσει. Διακρίνεται σε α) ατέλεστη, βρίσκεται στο στάδιο πριν την ολοκλήρωσή της π.χ. δάνειο πριν την παράδοση του πράγματος και β) ανενεργός, στο στάδιο προς την ενέργεια της π.χ. μεταβίβαση κυριότητας ακινήτου μέχρι την μεταγραφή στο υποθηκοφυλακείο._

και εδώ

_22) Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ άκυρης και ανενεργής ή ατέλεστης δικαιοπραξίας;
Άκυρη είναι η δικαιοπραξία που δεν παράγει τα έννομα αποτελέσματά της, ενώ ανενεργή ή ατέλεστη είναι εκέινη που για την ολοκλήρωσή της είναι ανάγκη να συντρέξουν ορισμένα επιπλέον στοιχεία που δεν είναι βέβαιο αν θα επέλθουν. Μέχρις ότου επέλθουν αυτά τα στοιχεία, η δικαιοπραξία βρίσκεται σε μετέωρη κατάσταση._

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω:
* άκυρη *είναι η δικαιοπραξία που είναι σα να μην έγινε -δεν παράγει έννομα αποτελέσματα- γιατί πχ. δεν υπάρχει δικάιωμα για δικαιοπραξία, ή δεν έχει τηρηθεί ο απαιτούμενος τύπος, ή είναι αντίθετη στον νόμο ή στα χρηστά ήθη. Είναι άκυρη αυτοδίκαια. 

Αυτή είναι και η διαφορά της από την *ακυρώσιμη* -που λόγω ελαττώματος μπορεί να ακυρωθεί με δικαστική απόφαση.

Και έχουμε και την *ατελή*, η οποία διακρίνεται σε *ατέλεστη* και *ανενεργή*, όπου δεν έχουμε ακόμα αποτελέσματα (πχ. η σύμβαση δεν έχει τεθεί σε ισχύ) γιατί η ολοκλήρωση της δικαιοπραξίας εξαρτάται από την επέλευση γεγονότος/ων (παρεμπιπτόντως διαβάστε τις αναβλητικές αιρέσεις της Παλάβρας)

Και πάμε στο προκείμενο. Στο κείμενό μου, η ατέλεστη σύμβαση έργου έχει αποδοθεί ως *without effect.* Μας καλύπτει, ή είναι πολύ γενικό; Υπάρχει αντιστοιχία σε άλλες έννομες τάξεις;

Ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για το σεντόνι!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 28, 2012)

Για αυτό που συζητάς, το without effect όχι μόνο δεν σε καλύπτει, αλλά είναι και εσφαλμένο. Επίσης, μη συγχέεις ατελείς δικαιοπραξίες με δικαιοπραξίες υποκείμενες σε αναβλητική αίρεση. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση η δικαιοπραξία έχει καταρτισθεί, απλώς για να αρχίσει να παράγει τα έννομα αποτελέσματά της θα πρέπει να συντρέξει και το γεγονός που καθορίζεται με την αίρεση. Στις ατελείς, αντιθέτως, λείπει ακόμη κάποιο από τα στοιχεία που είναι απαραίτητα για να αποκτήσει η πράξη υπόσταση. Οι διακρίσεις μεταξύ ατέλεστων και ανενεργών είναι βέβαια και λίγο βυζαντινισμοί, όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την πρακτική σημασία τους. Περί τίνος ακριβώς πρόκειται στην περίπτωσή σου;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 28, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Ρογήρε! Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τι λες για τη διαφορά αναβλητικών αιρέσεων και ατελών συμβάσεων, απλά θυμήθηκα το ωραιότατο νήμα της Παλ και έβαλα τον σύνδεσμο. Σίγουρα δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά. :)
Στην περίπτωσή μου πρόκειται για μια αστική διαφορά όπου οι αντίδικοι διαφωνούν για το αν υφίσταται ή όχι σύμβαση έργου. Δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα εδώ 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 29, 2012)

Μετά από διαλογισμό, γιόγκα και κατάποση θιβετιανών μαντζουνιών,  κατέληξα στο εξής:
void είναι η άκυρη δικαιοπραξία, voidable είναι η ακυρώσιμη, και η πρώτη αφενός δεν παράγει αποτελέσματα αυτοδίκαια, η δεύτερη είναι δυνατόν να μην παράγει αν ακυρωθεί. Οπότε δεν παίζω με το effects γιατί παραπέμπει σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όπου έχει καταρτιστεί σύμβαση. Όμως στην περίπτωσή μου, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο Ρογήρος, δεν έχει καταρτιστεί σύμβαση. Και επειδή προβληματίστηκα πολύ με τον όρο (μεταξύ άλλων σκέφτηκα τα non-existent, incomplete -που όμως είδα ότι παραπέμπει αλλού), και δεν βρήκα σαφή αντιστοιχία, μήπως μπορώ να βάλω non-concluded, εφόσον πρόκειται για "σύμβαση" που δεν έχει τελεστεί; Ουφ!


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 29, 2012)

Για μένα είναι μια χαρά (αλλά αυτό αναμενόταν, έτσι δεν είναι;). :)


----------

